
Advise to myself on random topics - mohitsingh
https://gist.github.com/mohitsinghs/114bd0dc7d06a3c4d799729e5f5b8b42
======
mohitsingh
Moved to a repo

[https://github.com/mohitsinghs/resources/blob/master/advices...](https://github.com/mohitsinghs/resources/blob/master/advices.md)

------
pmdulaney
The noun is "advice".

~~~
mohitsingh
Thanks for pointing out. Being a non native speaker, I ain't ashamed. Deleted
though as it was bad idea to submit something like that here.

------
mohitsingh
Submitted it here so that someone can review/add something much better.

